

$4k/Month Ultra Modern Castro Studio –  Tech Employees Preferred - halayli
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/apa/4896463536.html

======
TaylorGood
Oh the satire. Where's the wifi?

Mirror for reference:
[http://i.imgur.com/cIeBqm7.png](http://i.imgur.com/cIeBqm7.png)

